
Ask HN: Protests in Belarus and no reliable Internet. How to communicate? - hippich
Belarus is fighting against election fraud for the third day right now. It is not clear what is going on with Internet - it is not blocked outright, but most of packets are lost or something. Some believe that it is DPI infrastructure is the culprit - it simply not being able to handle increased traffic.<p>Unfortunately, it also means that any messenger relying on internet works intermittently at best. So far Telegram appears to be the most reliable messenger, but it also struggles to keep up.<p>What options are available for owners of ios&#x2F;android devices to stay connected with each other? Downloading anything from app stores becomes a problem as well, btw.
======
anthk
\- IRC+SSL

\- Gemini servers managed from SSH, these for publishing long text media,
unidirectionally Or Gopher from a SSH kiosk from a computer.

\- Meshnet based talk applications for Android, FDroid has several

Also, beware with a lot of Belarus protesters, they have ties to former
European neo-nazi groups and far right US think-thanks.

~~~
hippich
Meshnet option sounds the most usable for not sophisticated users. Do you
remember specific app names?

~~~
RMPR
Wasn't really familiar with Meshnet, but it seems to me that Libremesh[0] can
also be a viable alternative

0: [https://libremesh.org/](https://libremesh.org/)

------
mimi89999
Maybe [https://briarproject.org/](https://briarproject.org/)

